# [risolto] regenpkgdb

## Manwhe

Ciao ,

Ho distrutto disgraziatamente tutta la partizione var e sto pian piano rimettendo le cose a posto, ma aime' non riesco a sistemare la /va/db/pkg/, ho trovato con google regenpkgdb, che non riesco a reperire  da nessuna parte.

Mi sapete dire da dove posso recuperarlo o se esiste un pacchetto che ha le stesse funzionalita'?

Ok trovato http://dev.gentoo.org/~dberkholz/scripts/regenpkgdb

lo provo e faccio sapere se torna tutto a posto  :Smile: 

Niente come faccio un emerge -e system && emerge -e world mi dice che ci sono dei pacchetti bloccati

sys-kernel/linux-headers

ho provato a fare emerge -C linux-headers ma nulla non risolvo il blocco.

Qualche idea ?

Sto seguento questo post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-513191-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

Ok ci sono quasi  :Smile: 

Non ho ben capito il perche' ma eseguento regenpkgdb , regenworld e poi emerge system --pretend mi dava pacchetti bloccati come scritto sopra.

Comunque ho eseguito solo regenpkgdb e poi emerge system --pretend ed e' andato.

poi ho eseguito equery -C -q list > /var/lib/portage/world, mi ha rigenerato un file world completo di tutti i pacchetti riemersi.

c'e' il modo di sapere quali sono i pacchetti system e world? o esiste una lista solo dei pacchetti system in modo che li posso togliere dalla world?

spero di essermi spiegato correttamente  :Smile: 

CiaoLast edited by Manwhe on Mon Sep 17, 2007 10:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dottout

per ricreare il file world portage include l'utility regenworld  :Smile: 

----------

## Manwhe

Ciao e grazie per la risposta,

Ma se non ho letto male il regenworld rigenere il world da emerge.log (forse sbaglio o ho letto male) , il mio problema e' che si e' distrutta la partizione /var e di conseguenza anche la lista dei pacchetti installati, in questo momento sto finendo emerge system che non sta ricompilando tutti i pacchetti da me precedentemente installati.

Comunque con molta calma e nella fiducia delle dipendenze riesca e risistemarlo per poter usare "emerge --update --newuse --deep world" con la consapevolezza che mi aggiorni l'intero sistema  :Smile: 

Ciao

Cumenque idee consigli e post da leggere sono sempre graditi  :Smile: 

----------

## Manwhe

Un info in piu'

se do regenworld ricevo questo messaggio"

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/null/LICENSE

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/null/SLOT

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/null/CXXFLAGS

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/null/RDEPEND

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/null/CATEGORY

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/null/CONTENTS

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/null/COUNTER

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/null/PF

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/null/CHOST

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/null/PROVIDE

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/null/CFLAGS

!!! Invalid db entry: /var/db/pkg/null/USE"

posso eleiminare il contenuto di null???

----------

## Dottout

in effetti..da dove salta fuori quella dir?  :Very Happy:  prova magari a spostarla altrove prima di rimuoverla

----------

## Manwhe

Ok fatto e non mi da nessun messaggio di errore  :Smile: 

continuo a ricompilare per rigenerare il /var/db/pkg/ (non mi passa piu' :Smile:  )

----------

## Manwhe

Niente l'unico modo per rigenerare la /var/db/pkg e' stato riemerge tutto il sistema e tutti i pacchetti da me precedentemente installati.

E' stato un lavoraccio, in questo modo mi sono convinto di fare dei backup settimanali

Ciao

----------

